# SD card reader for USB-C



## InfinitiG37S (Jul 30, 2016)

I need some first hand advice, on a SD card reader or other method to get photos from my Fuji Camera to my 12 inch MacBook. I have a dongle with USB on the end but the computer will not recognize my card reader or the camera if connected direct. 

I am going to Asia in March, and the MacBook is coming with me... I need to be able to store the photos as a backup, don't want 3 weeks of photos on fragile SD cards.

Pat


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am surprised your MacBook fails to recognize the camera. I have had several brands of cameras over the years and every single one of them was recognized by my macs. It might help if you could give details and specs of what model of MacBook is involved. Ditto for the camera and the version of iPhoto or Photos being used on the laptop. Normally one of those two programs automatically detects the camera and seeks permission to download the files directly from the camera itself when plugged into the USB port.

As well, every camera I have had came with software that allows a mac to download and manage the photos it takes either in CD/DVD format or downloadable from the web. Have you tried using the software provided with the camera?

I never mess with SD cards or readers outside of the camera itself. I leave the card in the camera and download to my mac directly from the camera and then erase the SD card in place inside the camera itself after downloading the images and disconnecting from the mac.

That method has given me trouble free use of the SD card in any camera I own or have owned which include Canon, Nikon, Panasonic and others.


----------



## InfinitiG37S (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello SNIC , mac is the new 12inch retina MacBook with the single USB-C port only. The camera is Fuji XT-10 that does come with a proprietary cable with USB on one end. I have the Apple dongle for USB_C to USB but it does not work, either with camera direct or attaching an SD card reader. The Fuji software to transfer wirelessly does not support Sierra, plus I would expect it would be a very slow way to transfer. When I chatted with BH Photo guy, he surmises is the dongle, says need direct to USB-C nothing in between.'

Pat


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

InfinitiG37S said:


> I need some first hand advice, on a SD card reader or other method to get photos from my Fuji Camera to my 12 inch MacBook. I have a dongle with USB on the end but the computer will not recognize my card reader or the camera if connected direct.
> 
> I am going to Asia in March, and the MacBook is coming with me... I need to be able to store the photos as a backup, don't want 3 weeks of photos on fragile SD cards.
> 
> Pat


If I am reading correctly, the computer has no regular USB ports or built in card reader, leaving you to deal with dongle madness. A gigantic step backwards from what has become the norm for working with digital cameras and Mac computers.

I have used card readers for years. My routine is to lock the card then transfer images to computer via the reader. Back up images, then back up again. Test the redundant back-up. After all that card is unlocked, put back in camera and reformatted with the camera. 

FWIW I have found card readers slightly more likely to fail than the cards themselves, although I have also replaced cards that went bad. With that in mind if the card reader does not work with your USB dongle, it could be either that is defective. Also with Mac striving to provide a true Windoze experience it could be (gasp) drivers. 

Best bet is to test card and reader with a Mac computer that does have USB. Also test to see if the Dongle works with other USB devices. That should help you narrow down the possible culprits.


----------



## InfinitiG37S (Jul 30, 2016)

thanks EMacMan I will try those suggestions, I have a feeling my only work around will be a card reader that is USB-C compatible. I will update once I have something working. 

Pat


----------



## InfinitiG37S (Jul 30, 2016)

UPDATE -- Apple store in Buffalo NY to the rescue , with a new Sandisk card reader made for USB-C applications . And just an FYI , the dongle worked for a USB mouse , so it does work, just does not support my old card reader. Not sure if all other SD readers will have same issue but glad to have found solution. 

Pat


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad you solved it, thanks for the update.


----------

